# Fire Weather Watch



## Greg (Apr 22, 2008)

:blink:



> FIRE WEATHER WATCH
> NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE ALBANY NY
> 244 PM EDT TUE APR 22 2008
> 
> ...



The weather has been great, but it's definitely been a long time since it last rained...


----------



## severine (Apr 22, 2008)

Will be a few days at least still...

My cousin is a volunteer firefighter and spent a good part of the weekend battling brush fires in Burlington.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Apr 22, 2008)

I was just thinking today how dry things are. Just turned on the irrigation system today and its running as I type this.


----------



## Zand (Apr 23, 2008)

Pretty typical for April... no vegetation yet so any lack of rain dries things up fast.

Also means Pollen counts will be through the roof.  Damn non-winter season.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 24, 2008)

it's crazy dry here in PA..I hope it keeps up because the golf balls will roll farther..


----------



## drjeff (Apr 29, 2008)

Based on the last 24 hours, I'd say that for a few days atleast, the fire danger watch is


----------



## Greg (Apr 29, 2008)

Yep. Now we have a Frost Advisory for tonight. WTF? :blink:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 29, 2008)

Greg said:


> Yep. Now we have a Frost Advisory for tonight. WTF? :blink:



Same here..but it is still April..and the northeast and New England regularly sees frost well into May..I'm glad it's cooled down..only 51 degrees here in the A..It was too freaking warm last week..I needed AC in my car..


----------

